# Playoff Countdown



## cpawfan

On February 15, 2005 the Nuggets are 23-28 and 3 games out of the 8th and final playoff spot.

Games played: 51
Games remaining: 31
Home games remaining: 17
Record since Karl took over: 6-3

Teams in front of or tied with the Nuggets:
<b>Lakers</b> 25-24 33 games remaining
Timberwolves 25-27 30 games remaining
Clippers 23-28 31 games remaining
<b>bold teams would be in the playoffs if the season ended today</b>


----------



## cpawfan

All four teams played on Feb 15 and here are the results

Denver won 100-96 on the road over Atlanta
Clippers lost 99-94 on the road to Orlando
Timberwolves won 82-71 at home over NJ
Laker won 102-95 at home over Utah

So now the standings are:
<b>Lakers</b> 26-24 32 games remaining
Timberwolves 26-27 29 games remaining
Nuggets 24-28 30 games remaining
Clippers 23-29 30 games remaining


----------



## 77AJ

The Lakers are an obvious real threat to the Denver Nuggets chance at getting in to the playoffs.

The Lakers have Kobe Bryant. Who could be the best all around SG force in the league.

The Nuggets don't have anyone on that level yet.

But saying that. I belive the Denver Nuggets have the all around better team by a big margin.

Our front court is amazing! Camby, Nene, and K.Mart!

We have Boykins who has been huge for us. We have Miller a great athletic guard and not afraid to draw contact and get rebounds. Only wish he was a better shot maker around the 3 point line.

Than we have Carmelo Anthony still a budding star on this team but not to the level he was at last year. In my opinion at least. Hopefully next season we can get a solid SG. Not to say Voshon Lenard wouldnt of played great this year. But he always seemed a little weak to me.

Anyway, It's looking like the nuggets are making a run at the playoffs since coach karl has taken over. And i'm happy he is in Denver. Seems like so far the Nuggets are regaining the magic they had last season. Also if the Denver Nuggets make the playoffs they will not be an easy out.


----------



## cpawfan

Kobe's play will be the deciding factor in this playoff race. If he lets the others on the team help him, then I don't see the Lakers dropping enough games for Denver to over take them. However, I'm counting on him attempting to take it as a personal challenge to have a better statistical season than AI, TMac & LBJ and that attempt will be cause the Lakers to drop in the standings.


----------



## cpawfan

The Nuggets and the Clippers both lost on Feb 16

<b>Lakers</b> 26-24 32 games remaining
Timberwolves 26-27 29 games remaining
Nuggets 24-29 29 games remaining
Clippers 23-30 29 games remaining

The Nuggets have 17 home games remaining and their record under Karl is 7-4


----------



## cpawfan

February 17, 2005

Timberwolves beat the Cavs 94-88

<b>Lakers</b> 26-24 32 games remaining
Timberwolves 27-27 28 games remaining
Nuggets 24-29 29 games remaining
Clippers 23-30 29 games remaining


----------



## cpawfan

February 22, 2005

Lakers beat the Celtics 104-95

<b>Lakers</b> 27-24 31 games remaining
Timberwolves 27-27 28 games remaining
Nuggets 24-29 29 games remaining
Clippers 23-30 29 games remaining

<u>Games on February 23</u>
Boston at Denver
Clippers at Phoenix
Lakers at Portland


----------



## cpawfan

From the RMN



> With the Nuggets 31/2 games out of the final playoff position, Karl believes the Nuggets need to win 19 or 20 of their final 29 games to advance to the postseason.
> 
> "My gut says 43 (wins), maybe - 44, probably," he said. "But there's no guarantees that 44 will get you in, either."
> 
> Denver (24-29) will play 17 games at home and 12 on the road over the final two months, but Karl does not want the players to use a home-heavy March schedule as a security blanket.
> 
> "We don't have a lot of time," he said. "We are in a difficult battle and it starts now. We can't wait until March 15 or March 30. It starts now."


The Nuggets will have to get and stay healthy in order for them to play at least .655 ball the rest of the season.


----------



## cpawfan

February 24, 2005

<b>Memphis</b> 30-24 28 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-24 30 games remaining
Timberwolves 27-28 27 games remaining
Nuggets 25-29 28 games remaining


----------



## cpawfan

February 25, 2005

<u>A good night for the Nuggets playoff chances</u>
Denver 97 Memphis 94
Detroit 111 Lakers 90
Seattle 98 Minnesota 88

<b>Memphis</b> 30-25 27 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-25 29 games remaining
Timerberwolves 27-29 26 games remaining
Nuggets 26-29 27 games remaining


----------



## 77AJ

We are in this race! to the very end. Could be just like last year another tight finish. Which made last season so much fun. Watching the Nuggets beat the Blazers(who by the way are my home team) and knocking out the Jazz to get a playoff birth. And to end some amazing playoff streaks by the Jazz and Blazers.


----------



## cpawfan

February 26, 2005

Memphis 84 Spurs 82

<b>Memphis</b> 31-25 26 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-25 29 games remaining
Timberwolves 27-29 26 games remaining
Nuggets 26-29 27 games remaining

<u>Games on February 27</u>
Lakers at Raptors
Nuggets at Hornets
Minnesota at Portland


----------



## cpawfan

February 27, 2005

Lakers lost to the Raptors 108-102
Nuggets won 94-93 over the Hornets
Minnesota won 91-83 over Portland

<b>Memphis</b> 31-25 26 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-26 28 games remaining
Timberwolves 28-29 25 games remaining
Nuggets 27-29 26 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>
<u>Games on February 28</u>
Lakers at Knicks

<u>Games on March 1</u>
Golden State at Memphis
Atlanta at Denver

<u>Games on March 2</u>
Lakers at Boston
Golden State at Minnesota

<u>Games on March 3</u>
Indiana at Denver **Game on TNT**

<u>Games on March 4</u>
Toronto at Memphis
Milwaukee at Minnesota
Dallas at Lakers **Game on ESPN**

<u>Games on March 5</u>
Denver at Clippers

<u>Games on March 6</u>
Minnesota at Boston
Indiana at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

February 28, 2005

Lakers lost to the Knicks 117-115

<b>Memphis</b> 31-25 26 games remaining
<b>Lakers 28-27</b> 27 games remaining
Timberwolves 28-29 25 games remaining
Nuggets 27-29 26 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>
<u>Games on March 1</u>
Golden State at Memphis
Atlanta at Denver

<u>Games on March 2</u>
Lakers at Boston
Golden State at Minnesota

<u>Games on March 3</u>
Indiana at Denver **Game on TNT**

<u>Games on March 4</u>
Toronto at Memphis
Milwaukee at Minnesota
Dallas at Lakers **Game on ESPN**

<u>Games on March 5</u>
Denver at Clippers

<u>Games on March 6</u>
Minnesota at Boston
Indiana at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

March 1, 2005

Memphis beat Golden State 99 to 97
Denver beat Atlanta 97-74

<b>Memphis</b> 32-25 25 games remaining
<b>Lakers 28-27</b> 27 games remaining
Timberwolves 28-29 25 games remaining
Nuggets 28-29 25 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>
<u>Games on March 2</u>
Lakers at Boston
Golden State at Minnesota

<u>Games on March 3</u>
Indiana at Denver **Game on TNT**

<u>Games on March 4</u>
Toronto at Memphis
Milwaukee at Minnesota
Dallas at Lakers **Game on ESPN**

<u>Games on March 5</u>
Denver at Clippers

<u>Games on March 6</u>
Minnesota at Boston
Indiana at Lakers


----------



## 77AJ

This up coming game on TNT is so huge. We have a nice little winning streak going on. Hopefully we can pull out a win against the pacers. If we do the schedule is very favorable for us to keep winning all the way up till we play the mighty Spurs. Who I know we are capable of beating. I'm just curious as to how bad Kenyon Martin's injury was tonight. I didnt get to see the game, but read he was hurt. Also is Nene still out ? if so when is he excpected to come back ? We need our big front line ready against the pacers. Also I'm curious if Tinsley will be back for the game for the Pacers ? he is their engine.


----------



## cpawfan

23AirJordan said:


> This up coming game on TNT is so huge. We have a nice little winning streak going on. Hopefully we can pull out a win against the pacers. If we do the schedule is very favorable for us to keep winning all the way up till we play the mighty Spurs. Who I know we are capable of beating. I'm just curious as to how bad Kenyon Martin's injury was tonight. I didnt get to see the game, but read he was hurt. Also is Nene still out ? if so when is he excpected to come back ? We need our big front line ready against the pacers. Also I'm curious if Tinsley will be back for the game for the Pacers ? he is their engine.


The game against the Pacers will serve as a heat check for the Nuggets. Karl has made a difference and the Nuggets have been pulling out games; however, they are still not a consistent team. A winning streak would be very nice heading into the back to back games against the Spurs and Suns.

I do hope Kenyon is able to play Thursday considering his history against JO'N. According to this his tendinitis is bothering him again. :gopray:


----------



## zero2hero00

1 game back i can feel the playoffs drawing closer

nuggets- won 4 straight
lakers- lost 3 straight


----------



## 77AJ

\


> The game against the Pacers will serve as a heat check for the Nuggets. Karl has made a difference and the Nuggets have been pulling out games; however, they are still not a consistent team. A winning streak would be very nice heading into the back to back games against the Spurs and Suns.


I didnt even look past the Spurs. The Suns are playing top notch. That will be another dog fight if we can stay in it to win. You are right this winning streak has been nice, but not pretty. I got to believe though that it's better for their confidence to get w's going in to a game against the Pacers than L's. Should be a dandy of a game. And I'm excited already. Everyone dial in becasue if the Nuggets pull this out than this streak may just continue for some time to come.

By the way can someone delete the post prior to this one.

thx!


----------



## cpawfan

March 2, 2005

Lakers lost to Boston 104-101
Golden State beat Minnesota 99-93

<b>Memphis</b> 32-25 25 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-28 26 games remaining
Nuggets 28-29 25 games remaining
Timberwolves 28-30 24 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>
<u>Games on March 3</u>
Indiana at Denver **Game on TNT**

<u>Games on March 4</u>
Toronto at Memphis
Milwaukee at Minnesota
Dallas at Lakers **Game on ESPN**

<u>Games on March 5</u>
Denver at Clippers

<u>Games on March 6</u>
Minnesota at Boston
Indiana at Lakers


----------



## 77AJ

Big time win tonight against the Pacers!

Our winning streak continues. The future looks bright for the Nuggets. A little bit of a let down at the end. But it happens to most NBA teams that have huge leads. We still played very good even before Oneal went down to injury.

How many wins in a row is this now for the Nuggets ?

Also no Kenyon Martin tonight and we beat the Pacers.

Also want to add with out Martin tonight. Marcus Camby was a monster on the block. He had a huge game tonight! Some props are in orderd to the man! 22 Rebounds people!! and Anthony with 28 points!


----------



## cpawfan

March 3, 2005

Denver beat Indiana 96-87

<b>Memphis</b> 32-25 25 games remaining
<b>Lakers</b> 28-28 26 games remaining
Nuggets 29-29 24 games remaining
Timberwolves 28-30 24 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>
<u>Games on March 4</u>
Toronto at Memphis
Milwaukee at Minnesota
Dallas at Lakers **Game on ESPN**

<u>Games on March 5</u>
Denver at Clippers

<u>Games on March 6</u>
Minnesota at Boston
Indiana at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 7, 2005. Time for a quick reset.

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 37-24 20 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 34-25 22 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 33-25 23 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 30-28 23 games remaining
Nuggets 30-29 22 games remaining
Timberwolves 30-30 21 games remaining

<b>Upcoming Games</b>


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 8, 2005. 

**note, corrected some math errors on games remaining**

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 37-24 21 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 34-25 23 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 34-25 24 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 30-28 23 games remaining
Nuggets 31-29 22 games remaining
Timberwolves 30-30 22 games remaining


----------



## 77AJ

Lakers lost. We need another update here!


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 9, 2005. 

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 38-24 20 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 35-25 22 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 34-26 23 games remaining
<b>8th - Nuggets</b> 31-29 22 games remaining
Lakers 30-29 22 games remaining
Timberwolves 31-30 21 games remaining

*The Nuggets now have the 8th playoff spot*


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 12, 2005. 

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 39-24 19 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 36-25 21 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 35-26 21 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 31-29 22 games remaining
Nuggets 31-29 22 games remaining
Timberwolves 32-31 19 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 13, 2005. 

Lakers won 117-116 at the Bobcats
Nuggets won 90-87 at the Spurs
Grizzlies lost 66-80 at the Blazers

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 39-24 19 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 36-25 21 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 35-27 20 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 32-29 21 games remaining
Nuggets 32-29 21 games remaining
Timberwolves 32-31 19 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

<u>Today's Games</u>
Dallas at Minnesota
Houston at Sacramento
Phoenix at Denver


----------



## cpawfan

Dallas finally did the Nuggets a favor and beat the Timberwolves 102-93


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 14, 2005. 

Dallas 102-93 over Minnesota
Houston 111-96 over Sacramento
Phoenix 106-101 over Denver

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 39-25 18 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 37-25 20 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 35-27 20 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 32-29 21 games remaining
Nuggets 32-30 20 games remaining
Timberwolves 32-32 18 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

<u>Today's Games</u>
Lakers at Wizards
Portland at Memphis
Houston at Golden State


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 15, 2005. 

Lakers lost at Wizards 81-95
Portland lost at Memphis 83-104
Houston won at Golden State 97-84

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 39-25 18 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 38-25 19 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 36-27 19 games remaining
<b>8th - Lakers</b> 32-30 20 games remaining
Nuggets 32-30 20 games remaining
Timberwolves 32-32 18 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

<u>Today's Games</u>
Lakers at Sixers
Minnesota at Dallas
Orlando at Sacramento


----------



## 77AJ

Big Lost by the Lakers. If they continue to slide in March. April should swallow them alive. The Nuggets have several winnable games approaching. Another winning streak would be nice. And will keep the preassure on the T-Wolves and Lakers.


----------



## cpawfan

The Lakers lost again in Philadelphia 91-108 giving the Nuggets possession of the 8th seed. The Timberwolves are winning in Dallas midway through the 3rd quarter.


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 16, 2005. 

Lakers lost at Sixers 91-108
Minnesota won at Dallas 100-91
Orlando lost at Sacramento 94-105

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 40-25 17 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 38-25 19 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 36-27 19 games remaining
<b>8th - Nuggets</b> 32-30 20 games remaining
Lakers 32-31 19 games remaining
Timberwolves 33-32 17 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

<u>Today's Games</u>
Mephis at New Orleans
Portland at Houston
Charlotte at Denver
Minnesota at San Antonio


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 17, 2005. 

Memphis won at New Orleans 88-82
Portland lost at Houston 77-108
Charlotte lost at Denver 101-120
Minnesota lost at San Antonio 73-89

<b>5th - Sacramento</b> 40-25 17 games remaining
<b>6th - Houston</b> 39-25 18 games remaining
<b>7th - Memphis</b> 37-27 18 games remaining
<b>8th - Nuggets</b> 33-30 19 games remaining
Lakers 32-31 19 games remaining
Timberwolves 33-33 16 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

<u>Today's Games</u>
Lakers at Heat
Kings at Warriors


Note: Denver's record is the same as it was last year at this point in the season


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 18, 2005. 

Lakers lost at Heat 89-102
Kings lost at Warriors 97-100

*5th - Houston 39-25 18 games remaining
**6th - Sacramento* 40-26 16 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 37-27 18 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 33-30 19 games remaining
Lakers 32-32 18 games remaining
Timberwolves 33-33 16 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

Today's Games
Lakers at Pacers
T-Wolves at Grizzlies
Boston at Houston
Clippers at Denver 

Note: Denver's record is the same as it was last year at this point in the season


----------



## rdc86

sacramento actually is 40-26. Their next 7 games are:
at LA Clippers
Golden state
Portland
Dallas
at Denver
Philadelphia
at Detroit

They just lost to Golden State, so it is quite possible that they will go 1-6 if the Clipps and Philly play well, although 2-5 is more likey. Portland is the guaranteed win. Nuggets on the otherhand, will more than likely go on another 5+ game winning streak, which should get us into at least the 7th playoff position. Houston and Dallas are gonna be impossible to catch, and as we play memphis twice in the upcoming weeks, we have to focus on those games if we want the 6th spot.


----------



## cpawfan

rdc86 said:


> sacramento actually is 40-26. Their next 7 games are:
> at LA Clippers
> Golden state
> Portland
> Dallas
> at Denver
> Philadelphia
> at Detroit
> 
> They just lost to Golden State, so it is quite possible that they will go 1-6 if the Clipps and Philly play well, although 2-5 is more likey. Portland is the guaranteed win. Nuggets on the otherhand, will more than likely go on another 5+ game winning streak, which should get us into at least the 7th playoff position. Houston and Dallas are gonna be impossible to catch, and as we play memphis twice in the upcoming weeks, we have to focus on those games if we want the 6th spot.


Thanks for catching that error. I started to update this last night, but stopped before the end of the Kings game and didn't go back and edit it.


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 19, 2005. 

Lakers lost at Pacers 97-103
T-Wolves lost at Grizzlies 83-88
Boston won at Houston 103-92
Clippers lost at Denver 96-115

*5th - Sacramento 40-26 16 games remaining
**6th - Houston* 39-26 17 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 38-27 17 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 34-30 18 games remaining
Lakers 32-33 17 games remaining
Timberwolves 33-34 15 games remaining

Thanks to the Nuggets early season failures, the Lakers hold the tiebreaker advantage over the Nuggets

Today's Games
Kings at Clippers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 21, 2005. 

<u>3/19</u>
Kings won at Clippers 111-107

<u>3/20</u>
Suns beat Memphis 97-91
Minnesota beat Houston 94-86
Golden State beat Sacramento 104-94
Denver beat Milwaukee 114-103
Seattle beat the Lakers 102-100


*5th - Sacramento* 41-27 14 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 39-27 16 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 38-28 16 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 35-30 17 games remaining
Timberwolves 34-34 14 games remaining
Lakers 32-34 16 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/22</u>
Washington at Denver
Lakers at Utah
Miami at Houston
Portland at Sacramento

<u>3/23</u>
New Orleans at Minnesota

<u>3/24</u>
Memphis at New Jersey
Cleveland at Houston
Lakers at Denver
Dallas at Sacramento

<u>3/25</u>
Houston at New Orleans

<u>3/26</u>
Minnesota at New Jersey
New Orleans at Memphis
Sacramento at Denver

<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 23, 2005. 

Washington lost at Denver 98-127
Lakers lost at Utah 107-115
Miami lost at Houston 82-84 
Portland lost at Sacramento 93-112

*5th - Sacramento* 42-27 13 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 40-27 15 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 38-28 16 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 36-30 16 games remaining
Timberwolves 34-34 14 games remaining
Lakers 32-35 15 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/23</u>
New Orleans at Minnesota

<u>3/24</u>
Memphis at New Jersey
Cleveland at Houston
Lakers at Denver
Dallas at Sacramento

<u>3/25</u>
Houston at New Orleans

<u>3/26</u>
Minnesota at New Jersey
New Orleans at Memphis
Sacramento at Denver

<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 24, 2005. 

Timberwolves beat the Hornets 107-102

*5th - Sacramento* 42-27 13 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 40-27 15 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 38-28 16 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 36-30 16 games remaining
Timberwolves 35-34 13 games remaining
Lakers 32-35 15 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/24</u>
Memphis at New Jersey
Cleveland at Houston
Lakers at Denver
Dallas at Sacramento

<u>3/25</u>
Houston at New Orleans

<u>3/26</u>
Minnesota at New Jersey
New Orleans at Memphis
Sacramento at Denver

<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 25, 2005. 

Memphis won at New Jersey 105-96
Cleveland lost at Houston 80-99
Lakers lost at Denver 96-117
Dallas lost at Sacramento 101-109

*5th - Sacramento* 43-27 12 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 41-27 14 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-28 15 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 37-30 15 games remaining
Timberwolves 35-34 13 games remaining
Lakers 32-36 14 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/25</u>
Houston at New Orleans

<u>3/26</u>
Minnesota at New Jersey
New Orleans at Memphis
Sacramento at Denver

<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 26, 2005. 

Houston won at New Orleans 81-68

*5th - Sacramento* 43-27 12 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 42-27 13 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-28 15 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 37-30 15 games remaining
Timberwolves 35-34 13 games remaining
Lakers 32-36 14 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/26</u>
Minnesota at New Jersey
New Orleans at Memphis
Sacramento at Denver

<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 27, 2005. 

HAPPY EASTER

Minnesota won at New Jersey 96-75
New Orleans won at Memphis 96-85
Sacramento lost at Denver 99-113

*5th - Houston* 42-27 13 games remaining
*6th - Sacramento* 43-28 11 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-29 14 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 38-30 14 games remaining
Timberwolves 36-34 12 games remaining
Lakers 32-36 14 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/27</u>
Houston at San Antonio
Clippers at Minnesota
Philadelphia at Lakers

<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

So wut seed do u guys think the nuggets going to end up in?


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 28, 2005. 

Houston lost at San Antonio 70-83
Clippers lost at Minnesota 85-89
Philadelphia won at Lakers 96-89

*5th - Sacramento* 43-28 11 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 42-28 12 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-29 14 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 38-30 14 games remaining
Timberwolves 37-34 11 games remaining
Lakers 32-37 13 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/28</u>
Memphis at Chicago
Denver at Phoenix
Houston at Utah
Philadelphia at Sacramento

<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers


----------



## cpawfan

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> So wut seed do u guys think the nuggets going to end up in?


The 7th spot is there for the taking since the Nuggets and Grizzlies still have 2 games against each other.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

u never know they might even make it to the 6th or 5th seed


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 29, 2005. 

Memphis lost at Chicago 86-94
Denver lost at Phoenix 114-123
Houston won at Utah 99-85
Philadelphia lost at Sacramento 109-118

*5th - Sacramento* 44-28 10 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 43-28 11 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-30 13 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 38-31 13 games remaining
Timberwolves 37-34 11 games remaining
Lakers 32-37 13 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/29</u>
Seattle at Memphis
New York at Lakers

<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers

<u>4/1</u>
Sacramento at Cleveland
New Orleans at Houston
Memphis at Milwaukee
Minnesota at Phoenix
San Antonio at Denver

<u>4/2</u>
Lakers at San Antonio
Denver at Portland

<u>4/3</u>
Minnesota at Sacramento
Lakers at Memphis
Phoenix at Houston


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 30, 2005. 

Seattle won at Memphis 102-99
New York lost at the Lakers 107-117

*5th - Sacramento* 44-28 10 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 43-28 11 games remaining
*7th - Memphis* 39-31 12 games remaining
*8th - Nuggets* 38-31 13 games remaining
Timberwolves 37-34 11 games remaining
Lakers 33-37 12 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>3/30</u>
Sacramento at Detroit
Denver at Utah
Houston at Portland

<u>3/31</u>
Minnesota at Lakers

<u>4/1</u>
Sacramento at Cleveland
New Orleans at Houston
Memphis at Milwaukee
Minnesota at Phoenix
San Antonio at Denver

<u>4/2</u>
Lakers at San Antonio
Denver at Portland

<u>4/3</u>
Minnesota at Sacramento
Lakers at Memphis
Phoenix at Houston


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

heheh were lucky memphis lost yesterday..now if we win today we'll be tied for 7th place :banana:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Sweet now were tied for 7th..now were 3.5 games back now cause houtston won i think agaisnt portland..i think its also better if we vs seatle in the first round instead of the spurs or the suns.. o yeah and is amare and tim back for the suns and spurs?


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of March 31, 2005. 

Sacramento lost at Detroit 82-99
Denver won at Utah 109-98
Houston won at Portland 100-84

*5th - Houston* 44-28 10 games remaining
*6th - Sacramento* 44-29 9 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 39-31 12 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 39-31 12 games remaining
Timberwolves 37-34 11 games remaining
Lakers 33-37 12 games remaining

Tiebreaker Info​Two-Team Tiebreaker
1. Better record in head-to-head games
2. Higher winning percentage in conference games
3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in opposite conference
6. Higher point differential between points scored and points allowed

Three-Team Tiebreaker
1. Best head-to-head winning percentage among all teams tied
2. Highest winning percentage in conference games
3. Highest winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Highest winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Highest point differential between points scored and points allowed

Nuggets Current head-to-head records
Timberwolves: won 1, lost 2 with 1 game remaining
Grizzlies: won 2 with 2 games remaining
Kings: won 1, lost 2 series is complete
Rockets: won 1, lost 1 with 1 game remaining
Lakers: won 2, lost 2 series is complete

*Upcoming Games*
Minnesota at Lakers

<u>4/1</u>
Sacramento at Cleveland
New Orleans at Houston
Memphis at Milwaukee
Minnesota at Phoenix
San Antonio at Denver

<u>4/2</u>
Lakers at San Antonio
Denver at Portland

<u>4/3</u>
Minnesota at Sacramento
Lakers at Memphis
Phoenix at Houston


----------



## Raxel

It's quite hard to catch up 2 losses in 9 games (Kings has 9 games left, Nuggets has 12 games left, they need to win 3 games , then in the rest 9 games, Nuggests need to lose 2 fewer games)

It's hard, but still possible. There's no much difference in spot #7 and #8. It's almost impossible to win over Spurs or Suns in first round.


----------



## cpawfan

Raxel said:


> It's quite hard to catch up 2 losses in 9 games (Kings has 9 games left, Nuggets has 12 games left, they need to win 3 games , then in the rest 9 games, Nuggests need to lose 2 fewer games)
> 
> It's hard, but still possible. There's no much difference in spot #7 and #8. It's almost impossible to win over Spurs or Suns in first round.


There is large difference between playing the Spurs and the Suns in the first round. One team plays championship level defense while the other has an offensive system that has been shut down in the playoffs the past several seasons. All the Nuggets can do is take each game as the come and attempt to win each one. The rest will take care of itself.


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of April 1, 2005. 

Minnesota won at the Lakers 105-96

*5th - Houston* 44-28 10 games remaining
*6th - Sacramento* 44-29 9 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 39-31 12 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 39-31 12 games remaining
Timberwolves 38-34 10 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>4/1</u>
Sacramento at Cleveland
New Orleans at Houston
Memphis at Milwaukee
Minnesota at Phoenix
San Antonio at Denver

<u>4/2</u>
Denver at Portland

<u>4/3</u>
Minnesota at Sacramento
Lakers at Memphis
Phoenix at Houston

<u>4/5</u>
Denver at Memphis
Seattle at Sacramento
Houston at Golden State

<u>4/6</u>
Memphis at Toronto
Denver at New Orleans
Utah at Minnesota

<u>4/7</u>
Houston at Lakers

<u>4/8</u>
Miami at Memphis
Denver at Minnesota
Sacramento at Portland

<u>4/9</u>
Minnesota at Atlanta
Seattle at Denver
Houston at Phoenix


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of April 2, 2005. 

Sacramento won at Cleveland 128-109
New Orleans won at Houston 76-73
Memphis won at Milwaukee 93-82
Minnesota lost at Phoenix 98-107
San Antonio lost at Denver 84-102

*5th - Sacramento* 45-29 8 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 44-29 9 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 40-31 11 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 40-31 11 games remaining
Timberwolves 38-35 9 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>4/2</u>
Denver at Portland

<u>4/3</u>
Minnesota at Sacramento
Lakers at Memphis
Phoenix at Houston

<u>4/5</u>
Denver at Memphis
Seattle at Sacramento
Houston at Golden State

<u>4/6</u>
Memphis at Toronto
Denver at New Orleans
Utah at Minnesota

<u>4/7</u>
Houston at Lakers

<u>4/8</u>
Miami at Memphis
Denver at Minnesota
Sacramento at Portland

<u>4/9</u>
Minnesota at Atlanta
Seattle at Denver
Houston at Phoenix


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of April 4, 2005. 

Catching up
Denver won at Portland

Minnesota won at Sacramento
Lakers lost at Memphis
Phoenix won at Houston

*5th - Sacramento* 45-30 7 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 44-30 8 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 41-31 10 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 41-31 10 games remaining
Timberwolves 39-35 8 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>4/2</u>


<u>4/5</u>
Denver at Memphis
Seattle at Sacramento
Houston at Golden State

<u>4/6</u>
Memphis at Toronto
Denver at New Orleans
Utah at Minnesota

<u>4/7</u>
Houston at Lakers

<u>4/8</u>
Miami at Memphis
Denver at Minnesota
Sacramento at Portland

<u>4/9</u>
Minnesota at Atlanta
Seattle at Denver
Houston at Phoenix


----------



## cpawfan

On the Nuggets official web site, they have a great page dedicated to tracking the playoff standings. Here is the link


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

We should be able to take the next 4 games...well against Minesota,and New Orleans shouldn't be a problem..Memphis might be abit of a problem..and if Lewis for Seattle isnt back..we should be able to take that game also..


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of April 6, 2005. 

Denver won at Memphis
Seattle lost at Sacramento
Houston lost at Golden State

*5th - Sacramento* 46-30 6 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 44-31 7 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 42-31 9 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 41-32 9 games remaining
Timberwolves 39-35 8 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>4/6</u>
Memphis at Toronto
Denver at New Orleans
Utah at Minnesota

<u>4/7</u>
Houston at Lakers

<u>4/8</u>
Miami at Memphis
Denver at Minnesota
Sacramento at Portland

<u>4/9</u>
Minnesota at Atlanta
Seattle at Denver
Houston at Phoenix

<u>4/10</u>
Lakers at Sacramento
Charlotte at Memphis

<u>4/11</u>
Memphis at Dallas
Golden State at Denver
Houston at Seattle

<u>4/13</u>
Golden State at Minnesota
Memphis at Houston
New Orleans at Denver

<u>4/15</u>
Memphis at Denver
Minnesota at Utah
Sacramento at Lakers

<u>4/16</u>
Denver at Houston
Memphis at San Antonio

<u>4/17</u>
Seattle at Minnesota

<u>4/18</u>
Minnesota at New Orleans
San Antonio at Memphis
Clippers at Houston
Sacramento at Utah
Denver at Phoenix

<u>4/19</u>
Portland at Denver

<u>4/20</u>
San Antonio at Minnesota
Dallas at Memphis
Seattle at Houston
Phoenix at Sacramento


----------



## cpawfan

The morning of April 7, 2005. 

Memphis won at Toronto
Denver won at New Orleans
Utah won at Minnesota

*5th - Sacramento* 46-30 6 games remaining
*6th - Houston* 44-31 7 games remaining
*7th - Nuggets* 43-31 8 games remaining
*8th - Memphis* 42-32 8 games remaining
Timberwolves 40-35 7 games remaining

*Upcoming Games*
<u>4/7</u>
Houston at Lakers

<u>4/8</u>
Miami at Memphis
Denver at Minnesota
Sacramento at Portland

<u>4/9</u>
Minnesota at Atlanta
Seattle at Denver
Houston at Phoenix

<u>4/10</u>
Lakers at Sacramento
Charlotte at Memphis

<u>4/11</u>
Memphis at Dallas
Golden State at Denver
Houston at Seattle

<u>4/13</u>
Golden State at Minnesota
Memphis at Houston
New Orleans at Denver

<u>4/15</u>
Memphis at Denver
Minnesota at Utah
Sacramento at Lakers

<u>4/16</u>
Denver at Houston
Memphis at San Antonio

<u>4/17</u>
Seattle at Minnesota

<u>4/18</u>
Minnesota at New Orleans
San Antonio at Memphis
Clippers at Houston
Sacramento at Utah
Denver at Phoenix

<u>4/19</u>
Portland at Denver

<u>4/20</u>
San Antonio at Minnesota
Dallas at Memphis
Seattle at Houston
Phoenix at Sacramento


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

wow only a have game back of the rockets..if they lose today we'll be tied for 6th...i thought they would make it to the playoffs but not a game and a half back from the 5th seed..George Karl has done an excellent job with this team


----------

